# App Request- AOSP Gingerbread Keyboard



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

Can anyone link me up with the stock AOSP gingerbread keyboard? I had one for my DX that was modded to have bigger keys but can't find the apk. Thanks!


----------



## Kejar31 (Jun 9, 2011)

clumsyninja21 said:


> Can anyone link me up with the stock AOSP gingerbread keyboard? I had one for my DX that was modded to have bigger keys but can't find the apk. Thanks!


You know, I was the one who made that mod to the DX GB keyboard was originally release with GummyJAR.... I could do it for this one as well if enough people requested it.


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

Kejar31 said:


> You know, I was the one who made that mod to the DX GB keyboard was originally release with GummyJAR.... I could do it for this one as well if enough people requested it.


 So you are the mastermind! Thank you very much for that. It made life so much easier. 
Can I count for 100 requests?


----------



## rsims26 (Jun 12, 2011)

Kejar31 said:


> You know, I was the one who made that mod to the DX GB keyboard was originally release with GummyJAR.... I could do it for this one as well if enough people requested it.


+1 Loved that keyboard on my X. Damn fat fingers of mine!

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## muchomaas (Jun 25, 2011)

count me in. I'm always smelling stuff wrong with swype.


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

I would also like to see it.


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

I found the apk from my dx. It works flawlessly on the charge also.


----------



## Kejar31 (Jun 9, 2011)

clumsyninja21 said:


> I found the apk from my dx. It works flawlessly on the charge also.


Does vibrate on keypress work?


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

"Kejar31 said:


> Does vibrate on keypress work?


No. Just tried. Sound does but not vibration


----------



## jason821 (Jul 8, 2011)

I use smart keyboard pro.


----------



## rsims26 (Jun 12, 2011)

jason821 said:


> I use smart keyboard pro.


I like the smart keyboard pro, but it has some annoying attributes. For example, when ending a sentence if you hit the space bar it brings up the options of (? ! , etc) and you press the one you want and it places it in there but there is space. Annoys the heck out of me for some reason !


----------



## jason821 (Jul 8, 2011)

Why don't you change it in the text prediction settings? Its very simple to fix that. I hated it too till I figured it out.


----------



## jason821 (Jul 8, 2011)

These are the settings I use.


----------



## PeterGun (Aug 2, 2011)

clumsyninja21 said:


> Can anyone link me up with the stock AOSP gingerbread keyboard? I had one for my DX that was modded to have bigger keys but can't find the apk. Thanks!


Yes, please. That would be great.


----------

